# World of Warcraft Furries



## Kelo (May 15, 2008)

Hey I was wondering if there was anyone out there that plays World of Warcraft still and would like to get together sometime. Now here is what may appeal or not to some of you.

I play on a private server www.wowscape.net its totaly free and actually quite damn good its nearly just like retail but with the exception of no $15 a month which is of course for us really poor people very nice.

Anyway I play on there (Alliance Draeni Shaman, yes I know most people play Horde but on Scape its around 25% alliance and 75% horde and being a PvP whore I wanted to be the more challenging side) I would love to find some furry friends to play WoWScape with as right now its just me and WoW is great but its even better with friends.

If you wanna give it a try send me a note or reply to this.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 15, 2008)

Haha I have something against private servers for some reason.

-Onyx


----------



## Kelo (May 15, 2008)

I wish I could play retail again but its just far too expensive. And I know people that play both this and retail as well. *shrugs* hope not everyone feels that way as that seems to be a rather common sentiment.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 16, 2008)

I got to level 120 something and had all tier 6 and Warglaives in a week.

There was no real fun in that to me..


----------



## Kelo (May 16, 2008)

you fail to realize what I am talking about, WoWCrack the name of the server I play on is Blizzlike as in all the rules and gameplay is the same as any retail server. I had to level to 70 and I have to get gold and farm and raid. Otherwise I would not even be playing on here cause thats what I want something as close to the real thing as possible without having to pay anything.

I just hope there is anyone that would be interested in playing, try and keep all person opinions out of here I know your a forum troll and need to boost your post count but if you dont have anything imperative to say than please dont say anything at all. I just want to hear from anyone that would like to play with me. Its lame all alone all the time.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 16, 2008)

Everyone knows that people who play Tauren are furries in denail.


----------



## foxhunter (May 16, 2008)

i play as a tauren and im not in denial. what you meant is people who play taurens are furries or furries in denial


----------



## Arc (May 16, 2008)

I used to play it...still have an gametime card running.
In the Forums,I suggested Sergals as a playable race a few times. :3


----------



## foxhunter (May 16, 2008)

i only play at my buddys house. but as soon as i finish my new computer i will be playing more often


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 17, 2008)

I would rather go back to my two 70s and 67 if I decide to go back. I would like so game time but meh.


----------



## Snickers (May 17, 2008)

Taurens are always fun. Although they get abit boring as they are like moving furry blocks. I go for trolls sometimes as they are more loose and ferocious.

I play horde only. I think ill give this server a shot.
Ill play on blizz like, wow crack. ps. please post here if someone is gonna make a furry guild.


----------



## Takun (May 17, 2008)

I used to play retail.  Furry wow players FTW.  I also made tons of threads pro Worgen as a race


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 17, 2008)

Why would they make those races who have no affiliation or real reason to be playable?


----------



## Takun (May 17, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:


> Why would they make those races who have no affiliation or real reason to be playable?



Well they pretty much leave them open and there is infected humans in that one town.  Don't ask, I haven't played in a long time and have forgot most of it>.>


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 17, 2008)

And thats all you do? -.- No equipment? Just get stronger for the more you kill? :3


----------



## Kelo (May 17, 2008)

As you can see from those having Worgen playable can be very viable and would be completely awesome, I would do anything to play that race hehe. Anyone against having that as a playable race in WoW and is a furry should just walk away right now, lol.

Snickers, too bad I am a one character player so if you see a Draeni Shaman named Aragen thats me ^^


----------



## Kyoujin (May 17, 2008)

I play every now and then, eh.. it's an okay game, not very in depth though. But I like playing with my friend occassionally, and I kind of like being on the RP servers.. I think the trolls and taurens are sexy. ;x Heh heh. Though I haven't really gotten much RP on the RP server (Moon Guard).


----------



## Kelo (May 17, 2008)

omg I played on Moon Guard when I played on retail KeloFlame human warrior of Wrath of the Righteous, though since I quit retail I can no longer be found there.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 17, 2008)

Ah pretty nice, but I wouldn't unless on a newer server so I don't get over run by both Horde and Alliance.


----------



## Ibun (May 18, 2008)

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Exodar&n=Ibun
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Exodar&n=Norabeth
http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Exodar&n=Bunnsy

/moo


----------



## Neothumper (May 20, 2008)

i'm a tauren lol does that seem an obvious choice?

but yeah girl taurens are fiiiiiine lmao


----------



## Ozriel (May 20, 2008)

I used to be a LV 52 Blood Elf Paladin...

it was fun, but I kept being called the "F" word by Alliance people..not knowinf it was a GIRL behind the computer.


I may start back up again as a Draenai Paladin...since my friend who plays WOW needs a medic for her crew. XP


----------



## princessbunny99 (May 20, 2008)

I've got an 70 undead priest as my main, and I loves the Hordies. I've got a few Draenai out there as well, but I just can't get past how most Alliance talk. BLOOD ELVES JUST BROUGHT THEM TO THE HORDE QQ

I play on Blackwater Raiders and Thorium Brotherhood. I've got some characters on Moon Guard as well.


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 20, 2008)

I'll get back to playing in about a month.

I quit cause my guild sucked and we could barely get past Gruul.

I had a talk with a buddy who still plays. He and another buddy of mine are in a guild that are doing SSC and TK so when I get back I can hopefully get in that guild. Also my Paladin Mentor, pretty much the guy I always go to for Paladin help. He is one of the "head-honchos" of War Storm (Err #2 Alliance; #4 Server) and he might be able to get me in. Though I doubt I can go from Kara/ZA/Gruul to BT and stuff.


----------



## princessbunny99 (May 20, 2008)

You might be able to do ZA/Gruul/Mags and then head to BT, but you should porobably do SSC and TK first. But they've got really great badge gear now too


----------



## Pwncakesfury (May 20, 2008)

I would play WoW....if it left me with any resemblance of a life =P I play LOTRO/GW/TF2/CSS Sort of balance em all =P


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 21, 2008)

princessbunny99 said:


> You might be able to do ZA/Gruul/Mags and then head to BT, but you should porobably do SSC and TK first. But they've got really great badge gear now too



I meant straight to BT, I know I will have to get the gear. Thats what kept me from the better guilds when I quit. I had friends scattered in the higher guilds and they knew I was great healer but since they had no real power in the guild I couldn't just be let in with my Kara gear.



Pwncakesfury said:


> I would play WoW....if it left me with any resemblance of a life =P I play LOTRO/GW/TF2/CSS Sort of balance em all =P



WoW only screw you up if you let it. Sophomore year when I quit WoW the first time it raised my grades a full letter in each class. This year before I quit I managed my time more and came out better, though I got bored anyway.


----------



## Kelo (May 21, 2008)

darn all of you and your retail!!! I left a lot behind after 2 years of it and all I have now is the WoWCrack private server. Just wish I could convert some people from retail to play with me as all the people on WoWCrack are either non-english or just incompitant....


----------



## OnyxVulpine (May 21, 2008)

Kelo said:


> darn all of you and your retail!!! I left a lot behind after 2 years of it and all I have now is the WoWCrack private server. Just wish I could convert some people from retail to play with me as all the people on WoWCrack are either non-english or just *incompitant*....



 The mages that duel you and when they start losing they polymorph you to try and drink and eat?


----------



## Kelo (May 21, 2008)

umm no let me list
Rogues with resto druid gear
Warriors with Paladin healing gear
I seen Shamans with Bulwark of Azzinoth from Illidan
I seen warriors tanking with healing / spell damage shields
I HAVE SEEN ROGUES USING MAGE DAGGERS.....
Warriors that dont even have defensive stance or bezerker stance and are level 70...I mean WTF how could you NOT have done those quests....
Hunters using elemental shaman mail
Shadows Priests that dont even know what shadowform is
Countless Paladins that dont even know what a blessing is (though this was always a problem on retail too)
Level 70 players with level 40 and below gear STILL ON LIKE WTF
whats a hearthstone? .....OMG
once I saw a warrior with a spell damage neck, and I asked why that neck and he said well it has stam on it...I proceeded to kill myself

I think thats enough for now, and if you must ask every example I just gave I have seen on more than one occasion.


----------



## Ibun (May 21, 2008)

Resto druid gear buffs my rogue's first aid though. :\

EDIT: Just transmuted 1 primal earth into 4 primal water. Go go Transmutation Specialty!


----------



## ~Nighthowler~ (Jan 17, 2010)

only have less than 2 days left on stupidass trial account ,but eh after that's over i probably won't play again for a week or longer. Before i buy it if i do even.  MMorpgs take to much time to play generaly i think but any real game does anways.

i play on stormreaver on pvp , on united states server list and character= lvl 20 elf hunter , name: Nightclawz.    



 yay u love elf penis!


----------



## Zukaro_Travon (Jan 17, 2010)

I play WoW.

Name: Zukaro
Realm: Bloodhoof
Side: Alliance

Send me a message in the game if you're going to add me as a friend.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 17, 2010)

I saw people bragging about having level 70s and laughed hard. Then I noticed that this was a necro post, and the braggers posted in 2008. Then I felt nostalgic.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 19, 2010)

80 Undead Warlock here.
Ready to kick the shit out of Ulduar 10.
I've only been 80 for four days, it pisses all my friends off how quickly I advanced due to the new triumph emblem system.
I have epic flying and netherdrakes and a bronze drake (hey, I actually -like- the bronze dragonflight).







god damn I need a new game


----------



## 4sak3nFurry (Jan 19, 2010)

80 night elf DK!!
im sooo over powered

I play on bloodhoof
name is ciklone


Unfortunatly  i am done until cataclysm comes out since i am really busy and cant be bothered to raid. 

Ill take you up on the offer of the private server though lemme know if you stull want to!


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 19, 2010)

Kelo said:


> darn all of you and your retail!!! I left a lot behind after 2 years of it and all I have now is the WoWCrack private server. Just wish I could convert some people from retail to play with me as all the people on WoWCrack are either non-english or just incompitant....



I lack the financial resources for retail servers, but I don't have the game either. Until I do, I can't help you.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2010)

I play mainly on Farstriders....or Failstriders. Take your pick.

It is my destresser when FAF is dull...and I have nothing else to do work and homewise....or lifewise.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2010)

Woah necro thread much?

Thought these auto locked or something...

Either way, 80 rogue skullcrusher, 10k deeps baby <3~


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 19, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Woah necro thread much?
> 
> Thought these auto locked or something...
> 
> Either way, 80 rogue skullcrusher, 10k deeps baby <3~



Nice.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Jan 19, 2010)

Tried installwow.exe, no luck. I assume it's because of vista faggotry. Most likely it's because I mistook it for a client downloader. :|


----------



## Takun (Jan 19, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Woah necro thread much?
> 
> Thought these auto locked or something...
> 
> Either way, 80 rogue skullcrusher, 10k deeps baby <3~




You in ICC 25 man already? Damn.  I still have my T9 and I get about 7k on multitarget fights with my Death Knight.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> You in ICC 25 man already? Damn.  I still have my T9 and I get about 7k on multitarget fights with my Death Knight.



Yeah, I only pull like 9k in ICC25. They have a lot more armor it seems.

Once I replace this pvp gear for more pve I'll do better though. :3


----------



## Takun (Jan 19, 2010)

NewfDraggie said:


> Yeah, I only pull like 9k in ICC25. They have a lot more armor it seems.
> 
> Once I replace this pvp gear for more pve I'll do better though. :3



They let you in ICC25 with pvp gear? D:  

I stopped caring about my DK.  I don't like raiding.  I enjoy pick up groups and that's about it.  Got my tree druid and he's all healing shitttt.


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 19, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> They let you in ICC25 with pvp gear? D:
> 
> I stopped caring about my DK.  I don't like raiding.  I enjoy pick up groups and that's about it.  Got my tree druid and he's all healing shitttt.



I'm always top dps, of course they'll let me in.
I only have one piece of pvp gear left, the rest is all pve and the only way people top my dps is with aoe, but on a single target (the bosses) I'm usually the top or top three. PVP gear isn't actually that bad, it's relentless anyway.

You should of came onto my server, we could do randoms together and get you all geared out for raidin' toc, then togc/icc :3


----------



## Kelo (Jan 20, 2010)

Who wouldn't let Newf into a raid, way to sexy of a dragon to deny anything. I am over on Destromath, Burning Blade, and Vek'Nilash as in I have 80s on those. My current raid main is my DK AragÃ¨n on Destromath. I have done up to Prof. Putricide in 25man ICC with the group I weekly PuG with don't really have a guild right now. Looking foward to the Blood Wing this week


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 20, 2010)

Kelo said:


> Who wouldn't let Newf into a raid, way to sexy of a dragon to deny anything. I am over on Destromath, Burning Blade, and Vek'Nilash as in I have 80s on those. My current raid main is my DK AragÃ¨n on Destromath. I have done up to Prof. Putricide in 25man ICC with the group I weekly PuG with don't really have a guild right now. Looking foward to the Blood Wing this week



Good luck that thing is fucking stupid hard.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 20, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> They let you in ICC25 with pvp gear? D:



If you are top damage, they won't care. 

I am, working on getting T10 At the moment...the only thing I do not like out of that set is the helm. It looks stupid..Yes I am vain.

I haven't done ICC yet, I am too busy running guildies through Heroics to help them get better gear.


----------

